# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ferti-vit πολυβιταμινούχο σκεύασμα.

## takis1976

σημερα πηγα σε ενα πετ σοπ για να παρω τροφη για την γατα μου και εκει ειδα οτι ειχε το πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα ferti-vit
το οποιο κοστιζε 7 ευρω αλλα δεν μπορουσε να μου δωσει καποιες πληροφοριες  δοσολογια κλπ ετσι δεν το πηρα,μετα του ειπα οτι βαζω αυγο και μου λεει 
οτι δεν παρεχει το αυγο ολες τις βιταμινες και οτι πρεπει να παρω ετοιμη αυγοτροφη αλλα του ειπα οτι την αυγοτροφη την φτιαχνω μονος μου και μετα λεει 
οτι αν βαζουμε αυγο καθε μερα προκαλει διαρροια ισχυει αυτο?και κατι αλλο σχετικα με το fertivit ειναι καλο να το παρω?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη αν εσυ ησουν στην θεση του και πουλαγες αυγοτροφες και σκευασματα, θα ελεγες να βαλει ο πελατης αυγο που δεν πουλας?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το ferti vit ειναι πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα, για την αναπαραγωγη! Βοηθα στο να εχεις μια πιο επιτυχημενη αναπαραγωγη, απο οτι εαν δεν το χρησιμοποιουσες! Η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου! Εγω παντως θα το επαιρνα!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δινω αυγο 4 φορες την εβδομαδα και 3 φορες δινω αυγοψωμο που φτιαχνω εγω.... το αυγο ειναι οτι καλυτερο δινω κατα την γνωμη μου.....
φερτι βιτ ειναι το σκευασμα για την αναπαραγωγη που δινω εγω... τα προηγουμενα χρονια τα αποτελεσματα μου κατα την γνωμη μου ηταν θεαματικα!

----------


## jk21

το αυγο ειναι πληρης τροφη .δεν μπορει να παρεχεται μονιμα σε καθημερινη βαση ,γιατι εχει υψηλο θερμιδικο φορτιο .σαν μερος ομως της διατροφης που αποτελειται και απο το μιγμα σπορων και απο χορταρικα που ειναι φουλ σε βιταμινες ,μπορει ανετα να καλυψει διατροφικα ενα πουλι .αρκει να προσεχει καποιος να δινει παντα καλα βρασμενο και φρεσκο και να μην μενει ωρες εντος κλουβιου ,ειδικα καλοκαιρι .οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες σαν πρωτες υλες εχουν μικροτερη θρεπτικη αξια απο το αυγο .εχουν ομως προσθετες συνθετικες πολυβιταμινες και αμινοξεα ,που ομως οσο αφορα τις βιταμινες με το ανοιγμα τους ,σιγα σιγα τις χανουνε και δεν αντιπροσωπευουν οτι γραφει η αναγραφομενη συσταση .αυτη ειναι για μεχρι το ανοιγμα .η αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνουμε απο μονοι μας ,μπορει να ειναι πολυ καλυτερη των ετοιμων ,αλλα μπορει και χειροτερη ,αν γινει χωρις  να ξερουμε τι πρεπει να εχουμε εξασφαλισει στη συσταση της και στον τροπο παροχης της 

καλα ειναι να εχουμε ενα πολυβιταμινουχο να δινουμε ποτε ποτε στα πουλακια ,ειδικα αν εχουμε αρκετα σε κοινους χωρους ,γιατι αυτο τους προκαλει στρες και οι αναγκες σε θρεπτικα συστατικα ή και οι ανισορροπιες στη διατροφη (πχ καποια πουλια δεν αφηνουν καποια αλλα να φανε σωστα ) μεγαλωνουν ! επισης χρειαζονται μετα απο ασθενειες ,στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης (καποια συστατικα των πολυβιταμινων αν δοθουν και πλεον της επαρκους ημερησιας αναγκης ευνοουν τη γονιμοτητα πχ η βιταμινη ε ) και σε δυσκολες περιοδους για τα πτηνα ,οπως η πτεροροια .Ομως επιμενω οτι αν δινουμε αυγο ή σωστη αυγοτροφη δικια μας ,ΧΟΡΤΑΡΙΚΑ αρκετες μερες της εβδομαδας και καλο μιγμα σπορων ,μια χαρα πανε τα πουλια και χωρις πολυβιταμινη .Ειδικα αν χορηγουμε και κανενα φυσικο συμπληρωμα οπως η γυρη

----------


## takis1976

ευχαριστω ολους σας για την βοηθεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## birdy_num_num

Πάντως στη φύση τα πουλιά έχουν μεγάλη ποικιλία τροφών που είναι αρκετά δύσκολο (ως ακατόρθωτο, ειδικά στις πόλεις) να τους παρέχουμε σε αιχμαλωσία. Στα καναρίνια είμαι απολύτως αρχάριος, οπότε δεν μπορώ να συμβουλεύσω κανένα, όμως από προηγούμενες εμπειρίες με πολλά είδη θηραμάτων έχω καταλήξει ότι μια ενίσχυση με πολυβιταμίνες (και μόνο!) είναι από επιθυμητή μέχρι απραίτητη. Για αυτό το λόγο δίνω και στα καναρίνια. Fertivit  τους έχω πάρει και εγώ, μετά από ψάξιμο σε διάφορα sites. Αν τώρα είναι η καλύτερη ή όχι της αγοράς, αυτό μπορούν να μας το πουν οι εμπειρότεροι, εγώ δεν είμαι σε θέση να κρίνω  το αποτέλεσμα (γιατί απλώς δεν έχω ακόμα αποτέλεσμα!  :winky: ).

----------


## οδυσσέας

να ρωτησω κατι με αυτη την ευκαιρια. γιατι το υγρο φερτι βιτ ειναι ποιο ακριβο απο την σκονη?

----------


## Gardelius

> Εγω δινω αυγο 4 φορες την εβδομαδα και 3 φορες δινω αυγοψωμο που φτιαχνω εγω.... το αυγο ειναι οτι καλυτερο δινω κατα την γνωμη μου.....
> φερτι βιτ ειναι το σκευασμα για την αναπαραγωγη που δινω εγω... τα προηγουμενα χρονια τα αποτελεσματα μου κατα την γνωμη μου ηταν θεαματικα!


*Καλημερα!! Δημητρη ακολουθεις το προγραμμα της orlux?*




> να ρωτησω κατι με αυτη την ευκαιρια. γιατι το υγρο φερτι βιτ ειναι ποιο ακριβο απο την σκονη?


*Λογικα, θα ειναι <εμπορικα κολπα>....απο πλευρας συστασης δεν φανταζομαι να εχει διαφορες!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Ηλία πέρυσι το ακολούθησα κατα γράμμα κ είχα 100% επιτυχία !! Φέτος δίνω πολύ λιγότερα.... Μόνο φερτι βιτ τα υπόλοιπα είναι φρούτα χόρτα λαχανικά κτλ!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία πέρυσι το ακολούθησα κατα γράμμα κ είχα 100% επιτυχία !! Φέτος δίνω πολύ λιγότερα.... *Μόνο φερτι βιτ τα υπόλοιπα είναι φρούτα χόρτα λαχανικά κτλ!!!*


*Καθε ποσο το δινεις? 3 φορες τη βδομαδα?*

----------


## mitsman

Ξεκίνησα μια φορά την εβδομάδα κ στον μήνα δίνω 4 φορές την εβδομάδα.... Κάθε μέρα δίνω εναλλάξ μαρουλι μπροκολο σπανάκι πιπεριές φλωρινης μηλο!!!

----------


## jk21

στην ιστοσελιδα της εταιριας υπαρχει μονο mutavit ,cantovit και omnivit liquid .το fertivit δινεται μονο σε σκονη 

αν παμε στο mutavit liquid

http://www.oropharma.com/Nutri/Nutri...6138&pro=16146

θα δουμε στην γενικη συσταση ,οτι στην ουσια ειναι σκευασμα υγρης μαγιας μπυρας ,στην οποια εχουν προστεθει καποια συνθετικα αμινοξεα και βιταμινες ,πολυ περισσοτερα σε ποικιλια (ισως καποια απο αυτα ανηκουν στην μαγια ) αλλα και μεθειονινη λυσινη που εχει το σκευασμα σε σκονη ,ομως σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα ανα κιλο .Κατι σαν το vitin της chevita θα ελεγα (στην ιδια λογικη ,οχι το ιδιο σκευασμα αν και εχει και κεινο υγρη μαγια μπυρας ) 

*Composition*


 Brewer´s yeast - Saccharomyces cerevisiae





 Sodium chloride





 Amino acids





 Vitamins

----------


## vicky_ath

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω πως όλα τα σκευάσματα, έχουν οδηγίες για την χορήγηση μέσα στη συσκευασία. 
Αλλά και εδώ στο φόρουμ στο αντίστοιχο θέμα για το Ferti-vit μπορείς να βρεις τις οδηγίες!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

> Ξεκίνησα μια φορά την εβδομάδα κ στον μήνα δίνω 4 φορές την εβδομάδα.... Κάθε μέρα δίνω εναλλάξ μαρουλι μπροκολο σπανάκι πιπεριές φλωρινης μηλο!!!


*Να υποθεσω με το καιρο...προς Μαρτη δηλ. θα γινει πιο συχνη η χρηση του,..!!*




> Επίσης να συμπληρώσω πως όλα τα σκευάσματα, έχουν οδηγίες για την χορήγηση μέσα στη συσκευασία. 
> Αλλά και εδώ στο φόρουμ στο αντίστοιχο θέμα για το Ferti-vit μπορείς να βρεις τις οδηγίες!


* Βικυ σ ευχαριστω!! Θέλω ομως να δω τι προγραμμα ακολουθει καποιος που εχω στο μυαλο (ας μην το ξερω προσωπικα) ως παραδειγμα στην εκτροφη καρδερινας!!! Με επιτυχια και οχι .....θεωρια!!!!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

> *Βικυ σ ευχαριστω!! Θέλω ομως να δω τι προγραμμα ακολουθει καποιος που εχω στο μυαλο (ας μην το ξερω προσωπικα) ως παραδειγμα στην εκτροφη καρδερινας!!! Με επιτυχια και οχι .....θεωρια!!!!!*


Ηλία το παραπάνω πήγαινε στον Δημήτρη που ξεκίνησε το thread και ειπε οτι δεν πηρε το σκευασμα γιατι ο πετσοπας δεν μπορούσε να του δώσει πληροφορίες για τη δοσολογία κτλ.




> σημερα πηγα σε ενα πετ σοπ για να παρω τροφη για την γατα μου και εκει ειδα οτι ειχε το πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα ferti-vit
> το οποιο κοστιζε 7 ευρω αλλα δεν μπορουσε να μου δωσει καποιες πληροφοριες δοσολογια κλπ ετσι δεν το πηρα,

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία το παραπάνω πήγαινε στον Δημήτρη που ξεκίνησε το thread και ειπε οτι δεν πηρε το σκευασμα γιατι ο πετσοπας δεν μπορούσε να του δώσει πληροφορίες για τη δοσολογία κτλ.


*
Ενταξει,...Δημητρης ο ενας και ο αλλος,....αλλα εγω μιλησα για το mitsman !!!!!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Κ καρδερινα κ καναρια ακολουθώ το ίδιο προγραμμα!!!! Κ πέρυσι κ φέτος...
φέτος θα μείνω στις 4 φορές την εβδομάδα....

----------

